# low ride guides size and spacing



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

? curious, whats the size and spacing on lets say a 12'6" cast rod using the blacg low riders from fuji would be? thanks

eugene


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

oops. forgot to mention, 1509 and 1502


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

To run the formula the size of the butt needs to be determined (butt to center of reel stem).

The formula establishes spacing for spinner configuration, you will need to do some static deflection tests for conventional application.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

its going to be a casting rod, if it helps im 6ft tall. is there like a standard? ive found sizings and spacings for. i found sum great info searching by many of you already but nothing on the low riders. thanks

eugene


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

why lowriders? I thought lowriders are pretty much for spinning


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

For casting set-up I don't think there should be any change from what is the normal, typical, tried and true layout for those rods.

The lowrider guide design was created for throttling the loops thrown off by a spinner using braid. The most effective spinning guide placement changes significantly with rod length variations. With casting rods the primary consideration is contact with the blank. 



pier_man0909 said:


> why lowriders? I thought lowriders are pretty much for spinning


It has become popular, many have begun using lowriders for the weight reduction and styling.

Fuji sells sets for soft action casting rods with 16 LC guides and a tiptop.

Look at *page 29* of the Fuji catalog.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

why low? good ?. im in the process of trying to figure out if i should or not. but yeah to customize and also, i figure smaller guides= less i bang em up. i get guides hung up everywhere!
so does anyone know, ands can help me on sizes and spacing of low riders on a rs1509 and rs1502?
i guess ill put up a pros and cons of low riders thread.

eugene


----------



## gundalba (Oct 29, 2006)

Second on what Sgt said...

Unless you are after the "look" I doubt there will be much benefit in going LC for conventional. At least not for the price worth.

Not sure specifics on AllStar blanks but I recently built a Conflex, 12'5", conventional rod with T-L(M)NSG guides and very happy with how it came out. I mixed mine with LN and MN;s but if you are rough with your rod, stay with MN or even HN's...
Did static load test for the guide placements and number of guides. I pretty much ignored FUJI site 16 guide recommendation for the obvious reason ( them wanting to sell more guides then needed in most cases.) and ended up with 8+tip.
Had to go through a Japanese online tackle shop to include Ti tip (T-MNST, not US avail.) but for their good price and quick delivery, I will go back to them anytime.
Plus, I haven't really checked but I doubt even the Ti version of LC guides are any lighter then T-LN's...

Cheers,

Troy


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

ok thanks to someone...i found out that the low riders, well arent really low like i thought.. haha. supposedly they sit higher off the rod, which is opposite of what i wanted. i knew there was a reason why more people didnt use them, i thought it was just the price. the world makes sense again. i wish i knew that...it wouldve saved like a week, hahaha. im not sure about this, but from what i was told, it is... o man. anyways. maybe ill use these when i put a smaller spinning rod together. thanks yall


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

also, they only go up to a size 20 ring


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks a bunch matt


----------

